# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5] Coder un fichier en base 64

## ossarc

Bonjour,

Je dveloppe une application en PB 10.5 avec appel des webservices.
Je dois transfrer des fichiers par les webservices mais avant il faut que 
je les transforme en base 64. Est-ce quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci

----------


## pick ouic

http://www.rgagnon.com/pbdetails/pb-0258.html

----------


## ossarc

MERCI?

J'ai dj eu cette page meis je ne sais pas comment m'en servir

----------


## ossarc

Bonjour,

Je dois encoder un Blob en base64 en crant le code de toutes pices. Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci

----------


## Kalini

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je dveloppe une application en PB 10.5 avec appel des webservices.
> Je dois transfrer des fichiers par les webservices mais avant il faut que 
> je les transforme en base 64. Est-ce quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
> 
> Merci






> http://www.rgagnon.com/pbdetails/pb-0258.html


Bonjour  tous..
De mme que Ossarc, sous Powerbuilder 10.5.1, je dois dcoder/encoder des chaines de caractres en Base64. 
Le lien donn par pick ouic est intressant, je m'en suis inspir, j'ai test, mais malheureusement, a ne fonctionne pas dans mon cas.

Et pour cause, c'est bien expliqu en premire ligne du lien de pick ouic, l'utilisation de la Dll Crypt32.dll pour ses fonctions CryptStringToBinary et CryptBinaryToString ne fonctionne que sous Windows XP ou Vista.
Or, je suis en Windows 2000 professionnal.
Ces 2 fonctions sont inexistantes dans cette dll.

Comment puis-je faire ? Avez-vous une ide ?

Merci d'avance.

Kalini

----------

